
Show HN: Vim-buffest, edit vim registers/macros and lists in a buffer - rbongers
https://github.com/rbong/vim-buffest
======
rbongers
I shared a similar plugin with HN in the past, but it was only for registers
and had some other not-so-nice things. I hope this is a lot nicer.

